# Brit Stops



## herbenny (Aug 14, 2013)

I was thinking of signing up for this and was wondering if anyone thinks its worthwhile or not....
I would appreciate any info,  especially if there are lots of locations in the South that can be used 

Thanks


----------



## lotty (Aug 14, 2013)

Hi Jac
I signed up for Brit stops this year and I am very disappointed with it.
You get a book with all the locations in and I would say 90% of them are pubs! I could ask a pub myself, I didn't need a book 
to tell me! pfft!
There is also restrictions on the number of vans allowed at the locations and some are as little as one or two vans only.

I also spoke to a member on here who also signed up to them, out of the 3 or 4 he tried to use, he couldn't stop on any of them! One even said they are not even in the scheme?

I won't be signing up for another year.

xx
p.s. if you are still coming at the weekend I can show you my book.


----------



## herbenny (Aug 14, 2013)

lotty said:


> Hi Jac
> I signed up for Brit stops this year and I am very disappointed with it.
> You get a book with all the locations in and I would say 90% of them are pubs! I could ask a pub myself, I didn't need a book
> to tell me! pfft!
> ...



Thanks Lotty .....now I know not to waste my money.  That's a shame that it wasn't any good, never mind.  
I cant make the weekend ......:sad:..its been one thing and another with cars and vans this week. All my plans went t**ts up !! 
Oh well I did have a good night last night ......:wave:

Oh yeah loving the new hairstyle ...its suits you so well wiittttt woooooooooooo :wave:


----------



## sss (Aug 14, 2013)

We have used a few of them, they have been OK and got us a safe place for the night on our travels.  Some of the farm shops have been handy to stock up as well. Yet to be turned away.

There are more pubs in there each year as they become more aware of the scheme. That said not many pubs turn you away if you ask in the right way and spend some beer tokens. The one thing about being in the book is that they should not be expecting the m/h'er to spend money.

They are useful to some, and another tool when hunting for places to stay along with cs/cl's, campsites and wilding spots. As long as I feel that I get my monies worth each year then I will renew the next. I would not pay full price for the book half way through the year though.


----------



## Older Gurna (Aug 14, 2013)

Just come back from a good 'un on the Sussex Coast!
TBH, I'm in 2 minds 'bout Brit-Stops.....I signed up simply 'cos OH was un-happy with 'wild' overnighting in remote places or Me ignoring 'No Camping' signs!! As said tho'...We've all approached L/Lords with '...how many pints is an overnight park-up worth?...'
It is handy to have a written list tho' for when darkness/tiredness/(laziness?!) precludes hunting a suitable place down. 
Still.....do  what I did...sign up & find a Pub (or Farm Shop etc..) who then signs up as a 'Host'....I get 2014 Book F.O.C!


----------



## lotty (Aug 14, 2013)

herbenny said:


> Thanks Lotty .....now I know not to waste my money.  That's a shame that it wasn't any good, never mind.
> I cant make the weekend ......:sad:..its been one thing and another with cars and vans this week. All my plans went t**ts up !!
> Oh well I did have a good night last night ......:wave:
> 
> Oh yeah loving the new hairstyle ...its suits you so well wiittttt woooooooooooo :wave:




aww no, that's a shame you can't make it :sad::sad:


----------



## rugbyken (Aug 14, 2013)

Think the inspiration behind the scheme was the French passion and just as there are lots of vineyards in the French passion scheme there are. Lots of pubs in this one , if we want a better scheme as older gurna says find a local venue & nominate them you get a free year ,if I ring my insurance company they want £30 admin fee for changing my address, for this £25 you not only get the new book each year but usually about 30 updated locations later on.
Must confess big fan of the scheme been a member for 5 years stopped at well over 30 some more than once think it was  £15 the first couple of years, so more than got my money's worth, there are about 60% pubs and of course we all know most pubs will allow you to stopover but the missus likes to have a structure to her planning , trouble with the asking for a stopovers is you do have to go for a meal or a drink and although that's no hardship it's ended up many a Time costing me £50/60 for my free stop!!


----------



## tommytransit (Aug 14, 2013)

we joined britstops last year for our trip from durham to lands end, the reason was my wife wanted to know where we would be stopping as she would not wildcamp as it was our first year just touring about. two weeks away lots of happy times and not a penny spent on campsites. we were made welcome at every britstop and would say it was well worth the money, some of the campsites we used to use when we had a caravan would often charge more for one night than the cost of britstops charge for a year

tommy


----------



## KateCLLRS (Aug 15, 2013)

We joined last year, use their stopovers as well as CS's, wildcamping & some C&CC club sites in low season (old folks' rate!). Never had a problem, only one was already full and definitely had my money's worth.


----------



## AndyC (Aug 16, 2013)

Another recommendation for Britstops from us, we've been members from the start and have found it very useful. 

It's true that a lot of the places listed are pubs (I like pubs!) but they do try to recruit other places too, we've stayed at a couple of the farm shop sites and as others have said there is no pressure to buy anything. 

They issue 3 or 4 updates through the year, normally with quite a few new sites, the last one this year added 42 new ones.

Never been turned away from one but have sometimes found that casual staff don't know about the scheme so they have to go away and check with their supervisor.

AndyC


----------



## rugbyken (Aug 18, 2013)

Staying on one at the moment 2nd time at this pub came back with friends so 2 vans its in lincs near a redundant ferry crossing and paved over railway line that give a dead flat cycle track/dog walk 12 mls to Lincoln in one direction & 19mls to Boston in the other, the pub works really hard for thier customers (no passing trade) last night we had 4 meals + 3 sweets  bottle of rosé bottle of red, pint stowford press 3&1/2 pints of Lincoln gold total bill of £63. We actually bought the wine by the glass 4 of each but when he gave us the bill landlord said he gave it us at the bottle price as it worked out cheaper ,
Now of course I know where it is don't need the book but wouldn't have found it without and if we need this scheme to grow gotta support it ,
Anyone thinking this sounds like your idea of heaven contact me and I will pm co-ords
Ken


----------

